# NAD - Blackstar HT-5 Head



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...first the cons: 

not a lot of low end
clean channel kind of one-dimensional
barely loud enough
tone controls not very effective

however!

for me, this amp is what its all about.
trying to get the sound of a cranked tube amp out of pedal has been a three decade exercise in utter futility.
the blackstar ht-5 is an absolute revelation.
and proof that, finally, i am headed in the right direction.
real cranked/saturated tube tone. accept no substitute!
this is the tone i have been missing since i sold my ampeg half-stack back in the early 80s.

the distortion channel, despite the fact that it is mostly pre-amp distortion, is explosive. notes bloom and morph into controllable feedback, even at this incredibly low volume. lots of low end chunk. incredible note articulation.

and, despite the fact that i will no longer be seeking the holy grail of o/d pedals, i have to say that the ones i have seem to really achieve their full potential through the cranked clean channel.

i have been watching many of my guitar heros perform live on dvd and thinking, man! there's only one way to get tone like that - through a real tube amp, cranked.

pedals give you an approximation of cranked tube sustain and distortion, but its an imitiation - sustain with some simulated "hair". which is why most o/d pedals have such a short "honeymoon" period. 

worst case scenario is that the ht-5 will end up being my go-to amp for rehearsals, recording and small rooms.

my goal now will be a "boutique" amp, i think. probably about 8-10 watts. a "grown up" version of the ridiculously affordable ht-5.

in the meantime, i look forward to experimenting with 1-12, 2-12 and 4-12 cabinets to match to this amazing little head.

-david henman


----------



## naisen (Nov 25, 2009)

Glad you're digging it.. but are you sure you are not in another short honeymoon period?!  what are you running it thru? 
Im loving mine.. i use an old peavey 2x12 cab and i can hang in my little jam band just fine!


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

naisen said:


> Glad you're digging it.. but are you sure you are not in another short honeymoon period?!  what are you running it thru?
> Im loving mine.. i use an old peavey 2x12 cab and i can hang in my little jam band just fine!


...at the moment i'm playing it thru a traynor 1-12 closed-back extension cab.

i'm going to see if my brother can build me an open back 1-12 cabinet.

plus, a friend of mine is loading a 4-12 slant cab with celestions for me to try.


----------



## JSX/6505 (Nov 18, 2007)

My HT-5 kills through both my 4x12's and my 2x12. 
If you want more low end, stick an EQ pedal in the loop. 
I like to keep the gain at halfway, then boost it with an OCD for some extra sizzle, sustain and chunk.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Hey david,

You might consider getting/making the 10-uator kit from bitmo. It's got a speaker emulated line out to drive a PA or bigger amp. Products | BitMo Mod Kits


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Good on you, about time you caught your eh!

I also recomend a TS type boost in front of the gain, keep the gain midway and boost increasing your bottom end.
You would never think to boost a high gain amp but it really brings out some better tone.

When I was told to boost my Dual rec I laughed till I tried it, now I don't play without my TS-7.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Bevo said:


> Good on you, about time you caught your eh!
> I also recomend a TS type boost in front of the gain, keep the gain midway and boost increasing your bottom end.
> You would never think to boost a high gain amp but it really brings out some better tone.
> When I was told to boost my Dual rec I laughed till I tried it, now I don't play without my TS-7.


...i may give this a try, thanks! i can't imagine that the o/d channel is lacking in anyway, although i do kick in the compressor (barber tone press) when i want to hear the notes morph into feedback.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...someone suggested putting a clean boost in the effects loop.

holy %&$#@*&!!!!

i no longer have to worry about getting this thing loud enough to keep up with my drummer!


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2010)

Check my next comment before taking it at face value 

You can blow a tranny by putting a Boston on the effect loop


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

samboneecanada said:


> Check my next comment before taking it at face value
> You can blow a tranny by putting a Boston on the effect loop



...would a houston work better?


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...okay, i've had this head for several months, and i have been enjoying it, but...

i'm not getting the most out of it. i plugged back into my traynor ycv15blue on the weekend and i think i know what i'm missing. the ycv15, with its powerful 15 watts, really pushes the speaker.

i have the ht-5 plugged into a closed back traynor extension cabinet loaded with a celestion 30. 

something tells me this is not the optimum amp/speaker combination.

so, now the search begins for the optimum speaker/cab to match the ht-5.

a low-wattage speaker in an open back cabinet, perhaps?


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

david henman said:


> a low-wattage speaker in an open back cabinet, perhaps?


Yeah, I think that's the ticket. The V30 is really efficient at 100db, but its high power handling means that the amp isn't really pushing the speaker all that much. Maybe something like a Celestion Blue? It's also crazy efficient (100db again), but rated at 15 watts. Should give you plenty of warmth and openness since it will be working much harder than the V30. The Greenback may be ok too, but it's slightly less efficient at 98db, so you'll be losing a bit of volume. The G12H30 is 100db also, I believe, so it's a lower-cost option to the Blue.

Eminence makes some great speakers, and their specs sound great, but I've heard that they don't always hold up. The Red Fang is spec'd at 103db but apparently is closed to 100db. Nonetheless, it's a great speaker and another low-cost option to a Celestion Blue.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Maybe... Blackstar Amplification - HT-20 STUDIO


----------



## JSX/6505 (Nov 18, 2007)

I've had an HT-5 for a few years now, and you have to remember that it's main function as an amp is sound...not performance. It is marketed as a bedroom recording and studio amp. 
I play mine when I want quality sounding tube tone at low volume levels. I just can't get that high gain stack sound from ss or digital 1x12 combos.
I plug it into a 4x12 with Greenbacks and I get it all. Singing highs and mids, thick, chunky lows and sweet crunch. All at reasonable volumes. 
I've found V30's to be a bit stiff with this amp. While G12T75's give added lows and highs that really help the amp sound bigger. But that speaker lacks mids and the cone breakup you may desire.
I recommend Greenbacks, or the more affordable and equally great WGS Green Beret. These speakers really warm up and sweeten the amps tone.


----------



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> Maybe... Blackstar Amplification - HT-20 STUDIO


I have this thing and it a beast!It sings,roar ,offers a variety of nice Clean or Drive tones....The El34 are helping alot to let the clean channel clean even at higher volumes.The gains are stunning and can feels smooths and articulate,but they can be really brutals and heavy!The ISF knob is really usable and gives to the gains more than just one flavour...It sounds to act like a Mid Cut/Boost that gives Marshall,Vox or American high gain types of tones...CRAZY!With this thing,i'm sur you will find the tone you want at the volume you like!!!!


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

corailz said:


> I have this thing and it a beast!It sings,roar ,offers a variety of nice Clean or Drive tones....The El34 are helping alot to let the clean channel clean even at higher volumes.The gains are stunning and can feels smooths and articulate,but they can be really brutals and heavy!The ISF knob is really usable and gives to the gains more than just one flavour...It sounds to act like a Mid Cut/Boost that gives Marshall,Vox or American high gain types of tones...CRAZY!With this thing,i'm sur you will find the tone you want at the volume you like!!!!


...what are you playing yours through? do you have the combo? or, did you buy the head and matching cab? sounds like you're getting the most out of this amp.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

david henman said:


> ...what are you playing yours through? do you have the combo? or, did you buy the head and matching cab? sounds like you're getting the most out of this amp.


I think he's talking about the HT20, not the HT5.

Honestly, David, try it through a 2x12. The second speaker will do wonders for improving the perceived "size" of the amp and a couple of high efficiency/low wattage speakers will probably really shine.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

hollowbody said:


> I think he's talking about the HT20, not the HT5.
> Honestly, David, try it through a 2x12. The second speaker will do wonders for improving the perceived "size" of the amp and a couple of high efficiency/low wattage speakers will probably really shine.


...yep, i think that's the ticket. a friend of mine is putting speakers in a 4-12 cab for me. we're just trying to decided which speakers will best suit the ht-5. 

-dh


----------



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

hollowbody said:


> I think he's talking about the HT20, not the HT5.
> 
> Honestly, David, try it through a 2x12. The second speaker will do wonders for improving the perceived "size" of the amp and a couple of high efficiency/low wattage speakers will probably really shine.


Yes,i have a HT20H(Head) that i'm playing in a 1980's Marshall Lead-1936 with Greenback's and it's totally crazy.The fact is,that if you haven't enough headroom or power for your needs in a HT-5,the HT20H could a nice and low priced solution....I've had played my two others little amps,a Orange Tiny Terror(15w) and a Egnater Rebel20(20w) in the Marshall cab and they where crazy trought it.....A real blast!


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...update: i still love the distortion channel on the ht5 but, after months of trying, i cannot warm up the clean channel.

verdict: i'll retire this head, but keep it handy for guests who come to jam, and for recording.

now begins the search for a replacement, perhaps something closer to 10 watts and, as always, an fx loop.


----------

